# when to let penny outside



## marnie (Dec 6, 2009)

Does anyone know how old and what breed my penny is? also when do i start to build its home outside i do not want to make a mistake as we have come this far!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sorry that I'm behind and catching up on posts .. just to make sure I know what's up .. Penny is the pigeon, right? And the other little bird (Cows ??) is a chicken, right? 

Delightful young birds both! ASSuming that Penny is the pigeon, then s/he is about 6 weeks old, I'd guess. Also would guess Penny to be feral or perhaps a racing pigeon. What type of outside home do you have in mind? 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TAWhatley said:


> Sorry that I'm behind and catching up on posts .. just to make sure I know what's up .. Penny is the pigeon, right? And the other little bird (Cows ??) is a chicken, right?
> 
> Delightful young birds both! ASSuming that Penny is the pigeon, then s/he is about 6 weeks old, I'd guess. Also would guess Penny to be feral or perhaps a racing pigeon. What type of outside home do you have in mind?
> 
> Terry


EDIT: Well .. just read your first post which indicates that Penny is 3 months old .. so, I don't know ..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know as that the pigeon will be happy in a cage outside by herself. She probably is very tame,is bonded to you and doesn't have a concept that she is a pigeon.
I don't know that putting her outside is the best for her.


----------



## marnie (Dec 6, 2009)

Im not just going to stick her outside in a cage, i just thought when shes not flying around and as i live on a farm i assume that she will be flying around i wanted her to have a little home outside to !


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That sounds great, Marnie. I think she will enjoy fresh air and sunshine, and the ability to stretch her wings!


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Marnie.............I would not put Penny outside unless she is enclosed in an outside aviary. This is a hand raised baby that has not learned fear of preditors that would have been taught by pigeon parents. She would be at extreme risk if left out on her own. A lone pigeon without the protection of a flock is a sitting duck for preditors. Even with you watching, diaster could strike within a moments notice. Penny is no longer a wild bird. Penny is human impinted now and is bonded to you. You have raised her and cared for her and have become attached to her as well. I would hate for you to have to go through the heartbreak of loosing her due to your inexperience.

My suggestion for you..........if it is possible is to build an outside avairy where she could get fresh air and sunshine and be able to fly around a bit protected.


----------



## marnie (Dec 6, 2009)

*Thankyou*

Hi Louise, thankyou for your advice its hard to know what to do that is best for penny, i couldnt put her in a cage so i will build a safe place where she can fly even though she is flying well around the house, but it can be a bit much cleaning up all the time. There are so many different opionions that its kinds hard to know. If anything happened to penny i would never forgive myself
Marnie


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Marnie.............I know the cleaning up can get to you. 

Check this out:

http://birdwearonline.com/

I have them for my house pij's...........they sure make life easier. I don't know if the lady who makes them will ship to Australia but maybe you could find them there as well.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's really important to cage Penny when you are away. She could harm herself and you would have no way of knowing until you returned. I had that happen with one of my Pigeons that had free flight in the house. Apparently he was showing off, for his mate, slipped from on top the drapes and managed to get the drape tangled around his wing which is just how I found him when I got home....hanging by his wing. That was my wake up call and I never left either of them out in the house, unattended again.


----------



## marnie (Dec 6, 2009)

*Thankyou*

Hi Louise, i will check out the website, and thankyou for the good laugh for a minute i thought you were joking! Thats amazing!!!!


----------

